# Suche Spieler zum werben!  (Arthas / Blutkessel / Kel'Thuzad / Vek'lor / Wrathbringer)



## Chaoswalker (3. März 2015)

Hallo zusmamen!

Falls jemand interesse hat per "Werbt einen Freund",

einen Charakter zu leveln (300% exp.), würde ich gern jemand werben. 
*Server:* Arthas / Blutkessel / Kel'Thuzad / Vek'lor / Wrathbringer

 

Lg

Euer Flo alias Æragon


----------

